# Tissot Seastar 1000 Review (2011 Edition)



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Reference: T066407A

Hi everyone, this is my first watch review, so bear with me. I've wanted to get a Tissot for a while now, but never really got around to deciding on one - that is until I saw pictures of the new Seastar 1000 (plus I love divers). Originally, I wanted the chronograph version, but it would most likely be too big for me at 48mm. Also, the chronograph's movement is the C01.211, which is newer and has a slower beat per minute. It is found in a few other chronographs in Tissot's lineup however. So I decided to get the standard Seastar which still looks amazing. I waited a good while for it to be released, but as I waited, I found no reviews or even anyone else having it for that matter. Luckily, I stumbled onto the watch itself the other day at my local AD and bought it yesterday. There seems to be a lot of interest in this watch, so I thought I'd give a shot at doing a review. This is my second diver after the Orange Monster, so that's my only real reference point. I won't bore you with the details of the packaging. It comes with the typical Tissot box which I think is excellently presented. Now on to the watch itself - my first Tissot.

My measured dimensions
Bezel: 42mm
Bezel + Crown: 46mm
Thickness: 12.4mm
Lug size: 19mm

Features:
Sapphire crystal
300m WR
Helium escape valve
ETA 2824-2










*Bezel*

I really like what Tissot did with the design. The last Seastar had a much thicker bezel. This new one looks thin with respect to the rest of the face. I like how the numbers and markings on the bezel are not printed on, but are actually raised. It is unidirectional with 60 clicks. The clicks feel solid and secure. I noticed the pip is hair off centre, but this is being very picky.

*Face*

I got the black version with the blue seconds hand, but there are other colour combinations (the dealer I got it from only had this one, lucky for me). Personally, I need the date complication in my watches and I love how Tissot made it blend in with the lume marker on the right. People seem to love or hate the hands on this one, but I think they give the watch a unique look compared to other divers. The baby blue seconds hand adds just the right touch of colour. I'm not sure why they blunted the ends of the hands though. It may be hard to see, but there is an inner circle that is slightly depressed, giving the face some extra dimension.

*Crystal*

The domed crystal of the last Seastar is gone and is replaced with a flat sapphire crystal. I heard reflections were quite bad on the older model. I still think the new one's crystal would have benefited from an anti-reflective coating on the inside. When I looked closely, the crystal is actually raised above the bezel by about 0.5mm, so the bezel isn't really protecting it.










*Lume*

The lume seems decent, but not spectacular. Mind you, I have the Orange Monster which has legendary lume, so most watches are dim compared to it. There is a bluish tint to the lume which adds a touch of class compared to the typical green.



















*Case and Crown*

The case is finished with a mixture of brushed and polished surfaces. On the left, you can see the helium escape valve. The "He" on the centre is a nice touch. On the right, we have the screw down crown with the signature "T" and crown guards. It unscrews smoothly, but it is trickier screwing it back down since that direction winds the movement. I do like the shape of the crown itself and it's easy to grip. Overall, the case is very nice, but I do wish the lugs were drilled through.










*Movement*

It uses the workhorse ETA 2824-2, so what can I really say? It has the typical hack and wind capabilities of this movement. I have to say, it's nice to have a diver with an exhibition case. As much as I like the designs and pictures on solid casebacks, I like to see what's happening inside even if it isn't super decorated. The rotor has nice Geneve stripes and printed at the bottom is the old Seastar logo and a scuba diver. These are nice touches. Sometimes it looks like the diver is swimming when it rotates. I haven't had it long enough to comment about the accuracy.

*Bracelet*

I think Tissot listened to the complaints of the last Seastar regarding the hollow end links and fitted this one with solid end links. I am glad to report that they fit well and don't move. Overall, the bracelet feels okay, but not great. Compared to the rest of the watch, it is my least favourite part. Maybe it's because it doesn't feel as hefty as the Monster's bracelet. I'm not a fan of the clasp. It's stamped steel and closed by a snapping mechanism / friction. Personally, I prefer buttons. The other thing is the lug size is 19mm. Admittedly, Tissot does use this size for other models, but I still find it weird. The bracelet tapers down to 18mm, but it's hardly noticeable. I hear many people use 20mm straps without issue. I will probably get some NATO or rubber straps.










*Conclusion*

Overall, I really like this watch, and it's still growing on me. I consider the last Seastar bolder looking (this coming from a guy with an Orange Monster, lol). This is probably due to the thick bezel, the unique hands, and the domed crystal. I think this newer model is more of a dress diver because it is more subdued, which is not a bad thing at all. I wouldn't mind wearing this one with a suit because of how clean and classy it looks. This review turned out longer than I planned, but I hope you enjoyed it. Thanks for reading.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

i love this new seastar
love the transparent caseback


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

Great writeup and pics, JwY. Like you said, there isn't a lot of info about this model yet, so I'm glad you took the time. Not a fan of the hands in pictures, but I know that sometimes these things can grow on you when you see them in person. Congrats!


----------



## phins2rt (May 19, 2011)

Great write up JwY! Thanks.


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

Seems more solid and well made than its predecessor, and this is certainly a nice option for those of us looking for something a bit more streamlined and different from the standard "as-big-as-possible" school of design that prevails these days.

Nice pics. Thanks for the writeup, and I hope you enjoy the watch!


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

OnTimeGabe said:


> Great writeup and pics, JwY. Like you said, there isn't a lot of info about this model yet, so I'm glad you took the time. Not a fan of the hands in pictures, but I know that sometimes these things can grow on you when you see them in person. Congrats!


Thanks. I wouldn't be surprised if people modify these by changing the hands. I remember seeing some examples of the last Seastar with sword hands which looked pretty good.



Kent108 said:


> Seems more solid and well made than its predecessor, and this is certainly a nice option for those of us looking for something a bit more streamlined and different from the standard "as-big-as-possible" school of design that prevails these days.
> 
> Nice pics. Thanks for the writeup, and I hope you enjoy the watch!


I actually like the lower profile so that it can fit under my sleeves. ;-)


----------



## drspaceman (Feb 26, 2009)

Good review, nice photos as well. Thanks a bunch for the info.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the first time I'm seeing one in the wild and it looks great. I really can't wait for the chrono version to be released.

Great review and excellent pics.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

My "reviews" usually go "Here's my new watch. It's pretty cool. Sorry for the crummy pics. I like it" so you did really well.
Good looking watch with slight misgivings re: the hands.
Congrats!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I really like the new Seastar. There are elements am not keen on but the overall presentation of the watch is great. The T on the second hand kills me just a little though...why oh why!!!!

<OCD>runs to shed to get the tin snips</OCD>


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Kent108 said:


> Seems more solid and well made than its predecessor, !


Do not really know the basis for this statement:-s...about the only complaint I have with the now classic Seastar 1000 is the lume.

It is nice tho to see the new seastar out in the wild...How about some wrist shots?:-d

I was in Santa fe for the weekend and the tissot AD that I was at did not have it. In fact they couldn't even tell me when it would come out.

the hands are what makes me a little resistant to be a fan at this time. reminds me of one of the Marathon models that came out with the infamous dog thingy..... hands....just something about those hands. :roll:


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Great review - thanks.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Booo-hoo! Yet another flat sapphire crystal! <| Too bad, I was really excited about this watch when it was announced. Don't get me wrong, I love Tissot, but they took one of the best features away from the Seastar 1000, IMO. Oh well, maybe next time...

P.S. Great review! It's the watch I'm disappointed with.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

tako_watch said:


> Do not really know the basis for this statement:-s...about the only complaint I have with the now classic Seastar 1000 is the lume.


There were lots of reports of quality issues with the old Seastar, including a few people with loose screws floating around with the movement. Hopefully the overall quality will be improved with this model. I was disappointed with mine due to the ill-fitting hollow endlinks, the tinny bezel, and the domed crystal that had a lot of distortion if not viewed straight on. It looked great in pics, but the feel in the hand didn't live up to expectations IMO. Not that this has an affect on your happiness with your watch, but there were quite a few folks who came away disappointed with the original.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

bedlam said:


> The T on the second hand kills me just a little though...why oh why!!!!


have to agree


----------



## Fortunato (May 7, 2008)

Nice review! The Chrono (blue or orange?) is on my list! Regards!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you for the review. I am not happy with the lug size. 19mm on a 42 mm case. :-s does anyone now the lug size for the 48mm?


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome review JwY! Makes me want to visit my local AD and see if they got 1  would love to see the chrono version as well...


----------



## stevie_b (Apr 16, 2010)

Solid watch and review!

I wouldn't buy one based on the current colour combos that I have seen. I am also not a fan of the bracelet quality they have - although I haven't tried this one on yet.

And why hasn't tissot updated their website yet - can't find this one on it.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

stevie_b said:


> Solid watch and review!
> 
> I wouldn't buy one based on the current colour combos that I have seen. I am also not a fan of the bracelet quality they have - although I haven't tried this one on yet.
> 
> And why hasn't tissot updated their website yet - can't find this one on it.


It is on there website:
Tissot


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review. It's a good looking watch for sure. I think the stubby hands may have to be an acquired taste and not my favorite part of the watch, but at least the minute hand extends far enough that the stubbiness will not impede accurate time reading.

I'm not a fan of the "Helium Valve" etched on the side, but not a big deal. And I wish it had a 20mm lug width instead of 19mm.

The "T" on the second hand doesn't bother me a bit, and I'm glad it has a flat crystal intead of domed (which I'd probably bang into every door casing I walked through).

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

PTG said:


> The "T" on the second hand doesn't bother me a bit


I can take it or leave it. Tissot used it on the previous Seastar as well as many of their other watches, so it's not exactly some terrible new design feature. Not everybody goes for the plain, sterile look that's often popular around here. And my guess is that Tissot's target market isn't the relatively tiny world of hardcore dive watch enthusiasts.


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow...never seen this one before. I kind of like it...

The bezel kind of reminds me of the older, IWC Aquatimer.


----------



## stevie_b (Apr 16, 2010)

kmroldan said:


> It is on there website:
> Tissot


Welcome to Tissot

Can't seem to find it on the shop portion.


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Great watch and excellent review. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

dondi said:


> Awesome review JwY! Makes me want to visit my local AD and see if they got 1  would love to see the chrono version as well...


Thanks. It's still a bit hard to find as most places I asked hadn't even heard of it. I bought the only one from my AD. They were even confused that they had it, lol.

I also want to see the chrono which wasn't in stock at the time. Even if the lug distance is short, the 48mm case would probably be really massive.


----------



## S_P_Q_R (Feb 11, 2011)

How much are they selling for?


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for a review that includes the warts, such as those blunted hands, which make no sense to me, and the subpar bracelet, as well as those good things about the watch. Great to have so many photos, too. I agree that the "He" is a nice touch, but HELIUM VALVE spelled out?!? You wonder sometimes what they were thinking.


----------



## kloze (Jul 2, 2011)

Great watch and excellent review,thanks !!!


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't realize this was out already. I wish manufacturers would say when they are releasing new watches. I've been trying to figure out the release dates for a few of the basel watches this year...

I like how clean looking this new one is. Kind of a younger PO or JLC diver feel IMO.

Didn't know a non sterile second hand was such a big deal to some people!

Thanks for the review


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

jstroh said:


> Thanks for a review that includes the warts, such as those blunted hands, which make no sense to me, and the subpar bracelet, as well as those good things about the watch. Great to have so many photos, too. I agree that the "He" is a nice touch, but HELIUM VALVE spelled out?!? You wonder sometimes what they were thinking.


Apparently having more written descriptors on products sells better in Asian markets. I hate it with a passion.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Apparently having more written descriptors on products sells better in Asian markets. I hate it with a passion.


That would explain why my G-Shock has so much writing on it.


----------



## OSO123 (May 27, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the photos - just further confirms this puppy is on my short list.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

S_P_Q_R said:


> How much are they selling for?


I think it was MSRP $975 Canadian, but you can usually get 20% or more off MSRP.

It's more expensive than the last generation of Seastar I believe.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you for a great review!


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Done!

I agree - it does seem to be more of a "dress' type


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

I personally like the look of the new Seastar! Ever since i've liked the Tissot brand the seastar has been my favorite model! I own the 660 chrono and its one of the watches that I wouldn't trade or sell, this new 1000 Seastar model would definitely be a welcome addition to my watchbox!! Great review!!!!


----------



## hanz079 (Feb 14, 2011)

Smashing review... been in love with this since the announcement at baselword...
Too bad in this part of the world, gotta wait till the end of the year or early next year...
The rest of the world get first dibs... lol


----------



## Cass80 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice review - thanks for sharing. I stumbled today upon the 1000 chronograph and am in love already ... will be a nice little fight with my better half given I just got my Seiko Stargate a couple of weeks ago and she is starting to feel competitive with my new loving hobby 

What was the diff in price for the chronograph vs your version - and why did you decide to not buy the Tissot movement? is there something up with it ? I personally like the looks of the chronograph more, plus would want the functionality of it, but at the current prices of ~800 Sterling not sure if it is a better deal than an Omega for a bit more? 

Enjoy your watch!!!


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

hanz079 said:


> Smashing review... been in love with this since the announcement at baselword...
> Too bad in this part of the world, gotta wait till the end of the year or early next year...
> The rest of the world get first dibs... lol


Thanks. Seems like they're all over the place with releasing this model. I was lucky to have found it when I did because I think I would have spent the money saved for it on something else due to the waiting, lol.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Cass80 said:


> What was the diff in price for the chronograph vs your version - and why did you decide to not buy the Tissot movement? is there something up with it ? I personally like the looks of the chronograph more, plus would want the functionality of it, but at the current prices of ~800 Sterling not sure if it is a better deal than an Omega for a bit more?


I actually didn't see the chrono in person so I can't comment on the price. One of the reasons why I didn't wait for the chrono was that I think the size would be too big for me at 48mm compared to this 3 hand which is 42mm. I do think the chrono looks very nice though. As for the movement, I think the chrono runs at 21,600 beats per hour vs this one which is 28,800BPH. The higher BPH makes it move a bit smoother. The chrono's movement is also newer compared to the proven 2824-2. I would have preferred the Valjoux 7750, but the new C01.211 movement is supposed to be a cheaper alternative. There's also some concerns about some plastic used in the C01.211. Mind you, this doesn't mean it's a bad movement in any way. I just have my preferences.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to update and share some strap ideas. There are actually 2 sets of lug holes which is nice for fitting alternative straps closer to the case without causing a huge gap. Sorry for the first two phone camera shots -- I got kind of lazy.

I tried a waterproof leather strap, but I don't think it looks as great as I originally planned.









But, I think the NATO doesn't look too bad.


















What do you guys think? The bracelet may still look the best.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

:-!Thanks for review friend.I the first that i have seen of this model.
Good pics and great lume|>


----------



## _jonte (Nov 17, 2010)

Looking great! (Definitely the bracelet though)
A very unique looking watch, dressy and sporty at the same time. BTW is the bezel a bit greenish as it appear in some of your photos?


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

_jonte said:


> Looking great! (Definitely the bracelet though)
> A very unique looking watch, dressy and sporty at the same time. BTW is the bezel a bit greenish as it appear in some of your photos?


Nope, it's not greenish. It might be just the colour calibration in my pictures.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

JwY said:


> Nope, it's not greenish. It might be just the colour calibration in my pictures.


Or the colour calibration on his monitor. Its not greenish on my screen.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

bedlam said:


> Or the colour calibration on his monitor. Its not greenish on my screen.


Good point. Thanks for letting me know, otherwise I'd have to calibrate my settings. :-d


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I just picked mine up yesterday, in blue. I LOVE this watch.

I will say that I agree about the bracelet: it is a little flimsy for a watch in this price range. Other than that I have zero complaints. It's gorgeous blue dial and bezel and it's nicely polished case just looks so sweet and classy. A sport watch that I would have no problem allowing to peek from underneath the suit cuff. 

I can't upload pics for some reason  Maybe because I just signed up to the site a few moments ago?


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeffy-pie said:


> I just picked mine up yesterday, in blue. I LOVE this watch.
> 
> I will say that I agree about the bracelet: it is a little flimsy for a watch in this price range. Other than that I have zero complaints. It's gorgeous blue dial and bezel and it's nicely polished case just looks so sweet and classy. A sport watch that I would have no problem allowing to peek from underneath the suit cuff.
> 
> I can't upload pics for some reason  Maybe because I just signed up to the site a few moments ago?


My thread could always use more pics. :-!
Maybe try again in a bit?


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I guessed my pics were too big. I was right. I resized them to 1024x765 and that did the trick. I'll get out my proper camera and see if I can really catch the essense of the sexy dial. I see some complaining about the hands? Bah, they're neato


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

JwY said:


> My thread could always use more pics. :-!
> Maybe try again in a bit?


Here ya go.. bathroom light, but oh well. I plan to take more in nice natural light soonly







Beside my still admired, yet battery-less PRC200. Funny how the bezel changes colour in different light.


----------



## WTCNerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Great looking watch very unique first thing I noticed was the small lugs. Any more pics on more straps?


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeffy-pie said:


> Here ya go.. bathroom light, but oh well. I plan to take more in nice natural light soonly
> 
> Beside my still admired, yet battery-less PRC200. Funny how the bezel changes colour in different light.


Looks great, besides the funky bezel in this picture. Your other pictures showed a normal bezel.

Are you still planning on getting the rubber strap?


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

This is a great looking watch, despite the weirdly blunt-ended hands.

For the dressy diver category and considering the price though, I'm still getting the Christopher Ward C60 Trident which is significantly cheaper (by about £160/$240) and slightly better looking with the dial detail (although it misses the nice touches of blue). You could pick up the GMT version for the roughly the same price too:


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

JwY said:


> Looks great, besides the funky bezel in this picture. Your other pictures showed a normal bezel.
> 
> Are you still planning on getting the rubber strap?


I think I will, yes.. Now that I've adjusted it more it's better though. Either way it'll be nice to have strap options. I believe there's a blue rubber strap version, no?


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

lostguy said:


> This is a great looking watch, despite the weirdly blunt-ended hands.
> 
> For the dressy diver category and considering the price though, I'm still getting the Christopher Ward C60 Trident which is significantly cheaper (by about £160/$240) and slightly better looking with the dial detail (although it misses the nice touches of blue). You could pick up the GMT version for the roughly the same price too:


 Those are nice units, yes. Unique hands as well. I kinda like the stylistic hands on the Seastar though.. It's all subjective taste. What really turns me on about it is the shape of the case and the dial. Beyond that, there's really no arguement that it's a well constructed watch with a good solid movement. I suppose the bracelet is a bit "dainty," but when I look at the watch, I can see the designer's vision and a big huge heavy Invicta style bracelet would have distracted from the simple lines and dial.

From those pictures of the Christopher Ward watches, I can see they look really nice. Without detracting from your own taste though, I'd have to see and feel them in person. I've seen lots of pictures online of watches I thought I really liked, only to be dissapointed when viewing up close. For example, some of the high end Citizens look wicked nice in pictures, but the reality has always left me going," ehhh, not so much".. And I can say I've never done that with all of the Tissots except the very bottom end ones. Tissot just seems to have a knack for creating jewel-like pieces for little bling.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

lostguy said:


> This is a great looking watch, despite the weirdly blunt-ended hands.
> 
> For the dressy diver category and considering the price though, I'm still getting the Christopher Ward C60 Trident which is significantly cheaper (by about £160/$240) and slightly better looking with the dial detail (although it misses the nice touches of blue). You could pick up the GMT version for the roughly the same price too:


Odd, from their website :

"Whilst the C60 Automatic can't describe the time in two time zones simultaneously, like its stable companion the C60 GMT, this automatic, powered as it is, by the famous ETA 2824-2 / Sellita SW200-1 movement ....."

which is it? Sellita or ETA? Not that the sellita is a bad thing at all.. So I understand, But the Sellita sw200-1 is to the ETA 2824-2 like a Nissan is to an Infinity.. No? Just kinda.. nicer  But it looks like a really nice watch.. I like the printing on the dial.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeffy-pie said:


> I think I will, yes.. Now that I've adjusted it more it's better though. Either way it'll be nice to have strap options. I believe there's a blue rubber strap version, no?


Yup, there's a blue version. I wonder how much they are.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jeffy-pie said:


> From those pictures of the Christopher Ward watches, I can see they look really nice. Without detracting from your own taste though, I'd have to see and feel them in person. I've seen lots of pictures online of watched I thought I really liked, only to be dissapointed when viewing up close. For example, some of the high end Citizens look wicked nice in pictures, but the reality has always left me going," ehhh, not so much".. And I can say I've never done that with all of the Tissots except the very bottom end ones. Tissot just seems to have a knack for creating jewel-like pieces for little bling.


There are lots of user uploaded pictures online (many on the independent Christopher Ward forum and some here on watchuseek) and a couple of Youtube videos. I won't link to anything as i'd be kinda derailing the thread.



Jeffy-pie said:


> Odd, from their website :
> 
> "Whilst the C60 Automatic can't describe the time in two time zones simultaneously, like its stable companion the C60 GMT, this automatic, powered as it is, by the famous ETA 2824-2 / Sellita SW200-1 movement ....."
> 
> which is it? Sellita or ETA? Not that the sellita is a bad thing at all.. So I understand, But the Sellita sw200-1 is to the ETA 2824-2 like a Nissan is to an Infinity.. No? Just kinda.. nicer  But it looks like a really nice watch.. I like the printing on the dial.


I think it depends what they have in stock. I believe you can email them in advance and they will try to get you the requested movement. Their customer service is excellent btw.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

lostguy said:


> There are lots of user uploaded pictures online (many on the independent Christopher Ward forum and some here on watchuseek) and a couple of Youtube videos. I won't link to anything as i'd be kinda derailing the thread.
> 
> I think it depends what they have in stock. I believe you can email them in advance and they will try to get you the requested movement. Their customer service is excellent btw.


Wow, great..I bet Tissot might be a little harder to deal with if I need to complain my watch is gaining 25 secs a day. Unacceptable for a watch retailing $1000.. I've only had it two days, mind you, but if it doesnt settle down to less than 10 or 12 secs/day I will be pretty disappointed.

But damn it's so sweet to look at. I found myself driving without due care and attention today, always staring at it on my wrist  Even took a quickie with my iPhone:


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

JwY said:


> Yup, there's a blue version. I wonder how much they are.


I've seen the blue rubber strap on the larger chrono.. can't say I have on the smaller ones.. hmm.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

oh, looky there : Cool, I kinda like this look


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

You should order it an let me know how you like it. ;-)


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

It's $75 bucks to order in. I believe I will grab one. I wish it was silicone though. I worry about PVC rubber. I've been trying to research BPA lately and I THINK pvc rubber is not completely BPA free. That stuff is nasty man..BPA that is.

Edit: well after some research I can't figure out if these bands are pvc rubber or what..Some of the older model T-touch series are listed on various websites as pvc rubber though.

from wikipedia:
"There are seven classes of plastics used in packaging applications. Type 7 is the catch-all "other" class, and some type 7 plastics, such as polycarbonate (sometimes identified with the letters "PC" near the recycling symbol) and epoxy resins, are made from bisphenol A monomer.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][26][/SUP]
Type 3 (PVC) can also contain bisphenol A as an antioxidant in plasticizers.[SUP][5][/SUP] This is particularly true for "flexible PVC", but not true for PVC pipes."

As you can see, it's all very convoluted. But from what I can tell, BPA is very often used in flexible pvc, ie: watch straps, toys, vinyl siding and such. I don't like BPA, don't want it near me.


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

It is a good review. I raised numbers on the bezel are really sharp. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeffy-pie said:


> It's $75 bucks to order in. I believe I will grab one. I wish it was silicone though. I worry about PVC rubber. I've been trying to research BPA lately and I THINK pvc rubber is not completely BPA free. That stuff is nasty man..BPA that is.
> 
> Edit: well after some research I can't figure out if these bands are pvc rubber or what..Some of the older model T-touch series are listed on various websites as pvc rubber though.
> 
> ...


I never really considered BPA in straps. Seems like that info on strap production would be hard to track down.



topher512 said:


> It is a good review. I raised numbers on the bezel are really sharp. Thanks for taking the time!


Thanks for reading!


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

me either till recently. It's everywhere though..even in automobile plastics, it's unavoidable.. But at least I can keep it directly off my wrist, if I can help it. I guess I'll email Tissot or something. They call their straps "rubber" but if they're actually pvc "rubber" then thats about the same as calling a leather couch made out of vinyl a leather couch. Which, in Canada, they can legally do, btw. Don't buy a couch at the "brick" btw.. They lie and call their bonded leather couches leather. You can't tell it's not leather till it tears like fabric. Dont ask me how I know  Reputable companies tell you if it's not genuine cowhide even if they don't legally have to. The Brick lies. 100% confirmed.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

email sent. We shall soon see I hope.


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

guys, I have been trying to find a strap for this same model, I was thinking on the Hirsch Carbon or Di-Modell Carbonio, I think they come in 20mm, do u have any feedback or suggestion? as I need to order them online I don't want to waste my money lol


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

KindaDevil said:


> guys, I have been trying to find a strap for this same model, I was thinking on the Hirsch Carbon or Di-Modell Carbonio, I think they come in 20mm, do u have any feedback or suggestion? as I need to order them online I don't want to waste my money lol


I think both of those are good options. Go with the 20mm and it should squeeze in.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great review, thanks.
Blue looks better imo.. However the 6 and 12 index, remind me a bit of mako..


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I got it right lol, Hirsch Carbon strap just arrived


----------



## Fortunato (May 7, 2008)

KindaDevil said:


> View attachment 538322
> 
> I think I got it right lol, Hirsch Carbon strap just arrived


Nice combo!

Have you thouht about those others two:

20mm Blue "Lorica" Synthetic Waterproof 120/80

20mm PU Ballistic 135/80 Waterproof synthetic Strap with stripe

Regards!


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

KindaDevil said:


> I think I got it right lol, Hirsch Carbon strap just arrived


Looks good. Maybe I should get one too.


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion! yes I think I should try those ones as well! the blue one I think would also make a nice combo with the blue dial model


Fortunato said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Have you thouht about those others two:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gladwin (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent review! I'm glad the new Seastar is getting the much deserved publicity than did it's previous predecessor. Do they offer this watch in any other dial colors?


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Gladwin said:


> Excellent review! I'm glad the new Seastar is getting the much deserved publicity than did it's previous predecessor. Do they offer this watch in any other dial colors?


Thanks! They have it in blue or black with orange markers as well.


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

Going to do some slight necromancy, since it's probably better than making a new thread just to ask one question.

Does anyone know of a stainless bracelet that will fit the watch and not look out of place? Preferably something a little more solid feeling? 

I like every part of the watch except this. I see that people have attached 20mm straps to it, but I don't think a 20mm stainless bracelet will be able to squeeze in as easily.;-)


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

Tumbles said:


> Does anyone know of a stainless bracelet that will fit the watch and not look out of place? Preferably something a little more solid feeling?
> 
> I like every part of the watch except this. I see that people have attached 20mm straps to it, but I don't think a 20mm stainless bracelet will be able to squeeze in as easily.;-)


I have seen people squeezing 20mm mesh bracelets into 19mm lugs, e.g. the ones from StrapCode; I don't know how would it look like though :think:


----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)

double post


----------



## Goonie_ (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Guys

Anyone got a wrist-shot on a 6.75" wrist?

Jeffy-pie, whats your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

The 3-hand blue on blue rubber looks outstanding! What's the lug-to-lug measurement on the basic Seastar 1000?


----------



## emirhan (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

This is my first post to the WUS forums. I am considering to buy the new Seastar 1000(standart one with rubber strap and blue second hand). As a desk-diver and design engineer, the watch will not expose severe environments(i.e. saturation diving, scuba diving etc.). I prefer to do some snorkelling during my two week holidays. Under this circumstances I am expecting from the new Seastar 1000 lifetime usage without any problems except the routine maintenance. I will wear it everyday at work, board meetings, holidays and weekends. I like its classy style, transparent back which shows the ETA 2824-2 movement. But I am suspicious about its robustness. Is it robust enogh for daily use that I described above? Lastly,I would like to know the required service interval of this watch under this type of usage. 

Regards,

P.S. Sorry for my poor English


----------



## Tumbles (Sep 7, 2011)

emirhan said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> This is my first post to the WUS forums. I am considering to buy the new Seastar 1000(standart one with rubber strap and blue second hand). As a desk-diver and design engineer, the watch will not expose severe environments(i.e. saturation diving, scuba diving etc.). I prefer to do some snorkelling during my two week holidays. Under this circumstances I am expecting from the new Seastar 1000 lifetime usage without any problems except the routine maintenance. I will wear it everyday at work, board meetings, holidays and weekends. I like its classy style, transparent back which shows the ETA 2824-2 movement. But I am suspicious about its robustness. Is it robust enogh for daily use that I described above? Lastly,I would like to know the required service interval of this watch under this type of usage.
> 
> ...


If it's on the rubber strap, the watch will definitely survive. But, with that many polished surfaces, it will show it's use quite quickly. It's probably better as a dress diver. I'd pick up a cheap Seiko for snorkeling/diving.

It will need an internal service every 4-5 years. If you snorkel/dive regularly, I recommend gasket changes and a pressure test every year.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

Really nice review my friend, you did great with the information and pictures!


----------



## punch (Jan 24, 2007)

Great review and writeup, but oooofda is that thing ugly!


----------



## emirhan (Feb 26, 2012)

Tumbles said:


> If it's on the rubber strap, the watch will definitely survive. But, with that many polished surfaces, it will show it's use quite quickly. It's probably better as a dress diver. I'd pick up a cheap Seiko for snorkeling/diving.
> 
> It will need an internal service every 4-5 years. If you snorkel/dive regularly, I recommend gasket changes and a pressure test every year.


Thank you for your reply, Tumbles  I am now thinking of Steinhart Triton 30 atm dive watch as an alternative. It is cheaper than Seastar and both watches uses the same movement. I decided to gather some info about the Steinhart Triton in the WUS.

BTW, I am not a regular diver/snorkeller. But I like reliable stuff. Because I am little bit reckless about my belongings(i.e. laptop, celluar phone, shoes, watch etc.). I use them regularly and carelessly...But I do not like unexpected failures :roll:


----------



## MitchellBush (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey everyone - this is my first post! I joined because this review came in handy when buying my most recent watch - the non chrono Seastar 1000. Just to add to the many people that have said this - I agree with the opinions on the bracelet feeling cheap. I have to say that it looks great regardless though. The watch itself is also very attractive and is well made. I have not had any of the issues with the PVD like others have described.

The design is a fresh rendition of the classic diver style. Also, I am one of few that love the quirky hands Tissot have used. Cant stop looking at it!

Here is a wrist shot. BTW i have fairly small wrists and don't think it is overpowering at all. I would not go any bigger than this though.


----------



## Olif (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey everyone. I saw that some people are wondering how the watch looks with a meshstrap so i thought it would be nice to post some pictures of my Seastar on mesh. (good karma)


----------



## jimthegreatone (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks OP for the great view! I'm thinking about purchasing this watch myself. I couldn't find much information online, but does any one know what the display case back material is? Sapphire or mineral? 

Also... I understand this is not your typical tool diver... and is slightly more towards the desk diver side... but I wear my watch everywhere, and I would love to actual dive with it too... so do you guys think it can hold up to some light beatings?


----------



## emirhan (Feb 26, 2012)

jimthegreatone said:


> Thanks OP for the great view! I'm thinking about purchasing this watch myself. I couldn't find much information online, but does any one know what the display case back material is? Sapphire or mineral?


I guess it is sapphire also. Tissot factory wrote "Sapphire Chrystal" on the frame of the case back display.

I think that a thermal camera can say the truth easily. Because sapphire glasses transmit infrared ligths better than standart glasses. If it is sapphire then you can see the movement mechanism through the sapphire glass. If it is not, then you see nothing. Anyone has a thermal camera?? :roll:

I bought a brand new Tissot seastar about 3 weeks ago. It looks very good. But the accuracy of my watch is not as good as its look. It gains 30 s. per day. This watch is my first automatic also. I will wait for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Le Chiffre (Nov 11, 2012)

The current Seastar range is very nice but a little bit oversized. But it's a matter of personal taste, as I hardly like anything bigger than a Rolex Submariner.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new Seastar!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Those "male-ly" hands are just to sexy to me..sawlee...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

congrats very nice tissot ya got there


----------



## George13 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can you tell me please what are the measurements lug to lug?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

jimthegreatone said:


> Thanks OP for the great view! I'm thinking about purchasing this watch myself. I couldn't find much information online, but does any one know what the display case back material is? Sapphire or mineral?
> 
> Also... I understand this is not your typical tool diver... and is slightly more towards the desk diver side... but I wear my watch everywhere, and I would love to actual dive with it too... so do you guys think it can hold up to some light beatings?


Back and front is Sapphire.


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

KindaDevil said:


> View attachment 538322
> 
> I think I got it right lol, Hirsch Carbon strap just arrived


Beautiful.

This combination looks fantastic! Is that a Tissot butterfly clasp?

I wonder how it would look on a black Hirsch Viscount Alligator (HIRSCH Armband Sortiment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH).

Currently that combo is on top of my short list


----------



## servegmo (Jul 10, 2013)

Olif said:


> Hey everyone. I saw that some people are wondering how the watch looks with a meshstrap so i thought it would be nice to post some pictures of my Seastar on mesh. (good karma)
> 
> View attachment 670910
> View attachment 670913
> View attachment 670916


hi just a quick question!

I have a Seastar 1000 2012 edition. (same as pictures) Are those shark mesh bands 22mm?

thanks for the info!


----------



## bracque (Jul 27, 2013)

hey all, i just bought the seastar, rubber band, non-chrono.

i like the size but the lugs are small. do you think a 20mm silicone band would fit, but the ones that sit tight against the wath (i.e. no gap).

something like this:

20mm Black Rubber diver Strap Silicon 135/75 size

i am thinking of returning the watch because the band looks too small, and i am not sure if i would get used to it (the watch i have now must be about 22mm).

thanks everyone.


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)

Part of me wishes that the limited edition with the Valjoux 7750 was of a reasonable size rather than the monstrous 48mm+ that it is.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Great looking watch. Nothing that I would change. If I ever decide to drop down to 42mm, this would be a great watch. However, I am currently obsessed w/ 45mm. Also, for what it's worth, I would love to get the earlier 660 model, because I like the tall bezel.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice watch review. The new seastar is a tad too different to its earlier generation. I would like to have both nonetheless.


----------



## NickJacobLee (May 20, 2013)

I honestly quite liked this watch. Looks aesthetically good and robust as a daily beater. Until I read the negative feedback comments by other fellow Seastar 1000 owners, I'm pretty sure those problems aren't just manufacturing defects on certain batches. Some people might live with it. But I'd look for elsewhere for a better dive watch at the same price.


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

wonderful watch. When I saw it, something kept niggling at my mind, and then just now (months later for no reason at all), I got it, so had to do a search to find this post again 
the bezel lodged in my mind because it looked like my all time grail diver, the older IWC aqutimer 2000, where the bezel markers are the raised metal elements, with a tough not-so-black coating that reflects light with slightly different colour variations with tilt, very similar. 
i think I have found the nearst thing, and minus a zero in the price too 
that bezel is wonderful


----------



## Buliwy (Apr 3, 2014)

NickJacobLee said:


> I honestly quite liked this watch. Looks aesthetically good and robust as a daily beater. Until I read the negative feedback comments by other fellow Seastar 1000 owners, I'm pretty sure those problems aren't just manufacturing defects on certain batches. Some people might live with it. But I'd look for elsewhere for a better dive watch at the same price.


I have to agree. My wife bought me this watch for x-mas last year and I have nothing but problems with it and worse with Tissot (Swatch) customer service.
I for no other reason I would try to steer you away just because of the customer service if you do have a problem!


----------



## Skip9766 (May 31, 2014)

Thinking this could be my next watch purchase.


----------

